# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  3 months on fin: nothing

## ccmethinning

I have been on fin for nearly 3 months now. Now, I don't expect any regrowth in 3 month (won't look for regrowth until 12 months), but what has been troubling me lately is that pretty much nothing has changed with my hair. I have experienced no major shed and no sides. Right now it is almost as if I'm not taking anything, that's how minimal an affect fin has had on me. 

And that's why I'm worried. How many people have experienced no changes 3 months in? No shed, no sides, no nothing? I'm kinda worried fin is not working. 

There first 45 days or so I was using 1mg Finpecia from inhouse. Since, I've been using 1.25mg Fincar from inhouse. 

What were your first 3 months on fin like?

----------


## Dan26

> I have been on fin for nearly 3 months now. Now, I don't expect any regrowth in 3 month (won't look for regrowth until 12 months), but what has been troubling me lately is that pretty much nothing has changed with my hair. I have experienced no major shed and no sides. Right now it is almost as if I'm not taking anything, that's how minimal an affect fin has had on me. 
> 
> And that's why I'm worried. How many people have experienced no changes 3 months in? No shed, no sides, no nothing? I'm kinda worried fin is not working. 
> 
> There first 45 days or so I was using 1mg Finpecia from inhouse. Since, I've been using 1.25mg Fincar from inhouse. 
> 
> What were your first 3 months on fin like?


 Same here. Get your DHT levels checked bro. Could need higher dosage, maybe dut.

Your response isn't rare though. But if your in the same spot in another 6-12 months then that's a bad sign.

----------


## crafter

> I have been on fin for nearly 3 months now. Now, I don't expect any regrowth in 3 month (won't look for regrowth until 12 months), but what has been troubling me lately is that pretty much nothing has changed with my hair. I have experienced no major shed and no sides. Right now it is almost as if I'm not taking anything, that's how minimal an affect fin has had on me. 
> 
> And that's why I'm worried. How many people have experienced no changes 3 months in? No shed, no sides, no nothing? I'm kinda worried fin is not working. 
> 
> There first 45 days or so I was using 1mg Finpecia from inhouse. Since, I've been using 1.25mg Fincar from inhouse. 
> 
> What were your first 3 months on fin like?


 I'm not convinced shed even exist.

You shouldn't be evaluating so soon, just make sure you take lots of good baseline photos now so you can compare in 12 months time.

----------


## spm

It took me 9 months to start to see results and had best results at a 18 months. Hold in there it takes time.

----------


## ccmethinning

Almost 4 months in and still absolutely nothing. No sheds, no sides, no regrowth, no nothing. I have absolutely no idea if fin is doing anything for me and it is a little bit maddening lol.

----------


## redy

What level of hair loss are you at?

If there isn't anything wrong with your hair, nothing will happen.

----------


## ccmethinning

> What level of hair loss are you at?
> 
> If there isn't anything wrong with your hair, nothing will happen.


 NW2 with a thinning crown.

----------


## huawei

> NW2 with a thinning crown.


 Welcome to my world! Keep going with it.

----------


## Artista

Hey *Ccmethinning*  STAY ON IT.
Don't panic, it will have some measure of effect for you and  
Don't over analyze. Your not even at the 6 month mark.

----------


## ccmethinning

Since being on fin, I think my hairline and temple points have taken a bit of a hit.

----------


## Artista

HI *Ccmethinning*, 
I believe that you may be way too focused on watching for any change to your hair after starting on Finasteride.
That is not a criticism, it is pretty normal for any of us to do.
You must force yourself not to focus on it right now.
When you take your Finasteride , try to mentally view it as you would taking  a multivitamin.
Keep in mind that you are a NW2 and NOT a NW5-6.
Others do NOT critically look at your hair the same way that you do.
'We are are own worst critics' as you know.
The improvements caused by Finasteride is not structured. 
Some will experience shedding, some will not.
Some will see a reaction sooner than others.
The hair improvement percentages WIDELY VARY for person to person.
One proven fact is that MOST users will experience an improvement.
Wait until your 6 month mark, your 9 month mark and your one year mark before you critically evaluate how your scalp has changed.
Hang in there CC' dont focus too much on your hair right now,,just take your med as you would a multivitamin everyday. Focus on life in general. 
You will see some type of improvement in time.

----------


## Dan26

Get your DHT tested to be sure fin is doing the job.

There is a small % of ppl who fin wont work for, I am one of them and only found out because i got blood tests!

----------


## ccmethinning

> HI *Ccmethinning*, 
> I believe that you may be way too focused on watching for any change to your hair after starting on Finasteride.
> That is not a criticism, it is pretty normal for any of us to do.
> You must force yourself not to focus on it right now.
> When you take your Finasteride , try to mentally view it as you would taking  a multivitamin.
> Keep in mind that you are a NW2 and NOT a NW5-6.
> Others do NOT critically look at your hair the same way that you do.
> 'We are are own worst critics' as you know.
> The improvements caused by Finasteride is not structured. 
> ...


 Some very valid points. Thanks for chiming in. No matter what I'm not going to stop taking fin. Hell, if I don't start seeing my hair loss stop, by the 12-18 month mark I will seriously consider getting on Dut.  

We started fin at about the same time, right Artista? Late July/early August of this year?

----------


## ccmethinning

> Get your DHT tested to be sure fin is doing the job.
> 
> There is a small % of ppl who fin wont work for, I am one of them and only found out because i got blood tests!


 
Unfortunately I didn't get any pre-fin blood tests done, so IDK what value they would be, as I have been on fin for 4.5 months now.

----------


## bbbbbb

> I have been on fin for nearly 3 months now. Now, I don't expect any regrowth in 3 month (won't look for regrowth until 12 months), but what has been troubling me lately is that pretty much nothing has changed with my hair. I have experienced no major shed and no sides. Right now it is almost as if I'm not taking anything, that's how minimal an affect fin has had on me. 
> 
> And that's why I'm worried. How many people have experienced no changes 3 months in? No shed, no sides, no nothing? I'm kinda worried fin is not working. 
> 
> There first 45 days or so I was using 1mg Finpecia from inhouse. Since, I've been using 1.25mg Fincar from inhouse. 
> 
> What were your first 3 months on fin like?


 You wont' be able to tell until 12-18 months.

you MUST have good, consistent, regular photos every month. Your mind will play tricks on you.

That means same length, same angles, same camera, same light conditions. 

Store the photos in individual folders by month.

Compare after 12-18 months.

no point in stressing about it at month 3, it will just make things worse.

POST YOUR PICS HERE TOO!

----------


## ccmethinning

5 month update. So basically I'm just going to turn this thread into my log at this point. Still feel like my temple points and hairline are getting hit a little bit. No other notable changes. Might start posting pictures soon.

----------


## Dan26

> 5 month update. So basically I'm just going to turn this thread into my log at this point. Still feel like my temple points and hairline are getting hit a little bit. No other notable changes. Might start posting pictures soon.


 DHT blood test brothah, go get em.

----------


## redy

> DHT blood test brothah, go get em.


 Keep in mind that this won't show anything other than what your levels are. If he doesn't have anything to compare with it won't do any good anyway. Hairloss isn't a matter of how much DHT but how much your hair follicles are genetically programmed to be effected.

----------


## Dan26

> Keep in mind that this won't show anything other than what your levels are. If he doesn't have anything to compare with it won't do any good anyway. Hairloss isn't a matter of how much DHT but how much your hair follicles are genetically programmed to be effected.


 On average should be a 50-70% reduction. His levels should be low regardless. If they are not, and his results are no good, time to re-evaluate!

----------


## Artista

*Hi again CC'* 
Im at the beginning of my 6 month of using *Finasteride* now.
Cant wait to focus on my scalp at the end of this month.
I can say this,* I DO  see improvements*  CC"! 
 I *HOPE* that the hairs that seem to be 'woken up ' a bit continues to improve!
Just to reiterate, even if i see no improvements at the end of this month I will not lose hope on its use.
Ill await the 9 month mark and then the 1 year mark before I might form an opinion on Fin's overall effect on my hair.
_With some others,,it can take OVER a year of using Fin'._....One step at a time CC' 
Happy New Year to ALL and Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## Hicks

Just finished month 13 and that's when I really seen the difference. The front area is a difference story.  Gonna need a HT to fix that up.

----------


## goldbondmafia

> Just finished month 13 and that's when I really seen the difference. The front area is a difference story.  Gonna need a HT to fix that up.


 Fin didn't stop the hairline from receding or something?

----------


## Hicks

> Fin didn't stop the hairline from receding or something?


 fin doesnt work well in the front but it helps some.  Honesty I never cared that I was going bald so I never did anything.   It wasn't till jokes where being made then I thought going bald is going to socially suck.  Plus I do look like an x con with a shaved head.  Funny. I shaved it down then I was getting more remarks about my birth mark than hair loss.  That's when I looked for help.  Glad I found the forums. Wish I could help others. 

In short I got on fin to late.  I should of been on fin 6 years ago. I'm 34

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> fin doesnt work well in the front but it helps some.  Honesty I never cared that I was going bald so I never did anything.   It wasn't till jokes where being made then I thought going bald is going to socially suck.  Plus I do look like an x con with a shaved head.  Funny. I shaved it down then I was getting more remarks about my birth mark than hair loss.  That's when I looked for help.  Glad I found the forums. Wish I could help others. 
> 
> *In short I got on fin to late.  I should of been on fin 6 years ago. I'm 34*


 You think that's bad, I was almost 37 and at best a NW5 when I started.

----------


## ccmethinning

Almost 6 months now. I am fairly confident I have loss ground on my hairline and temple points, and at a faster rate, since being on fin. 

However, I feel like the hair that remains on my hairline is stronger than it was before. It feels more thick and substantial than before fin. However, I have no way to prove this and it could only be wishful thinking. 

Also, I just reordered fin from inHouse pharmacy and it should come any day now. I live in the northeast US, and we have been having a very cold winter. I am worried the effect that fin sitting out in the cold in the mailbox could have on it. Could freezing diminish the effectiveness of fin?

----------


## Dan26

> Almost 6 months now. I am fairly confident I have loss ground on my hairline and temple points, and at a faster rate, since being on fin. 
> 
> However, I feel like the hair that remains on my hairline is stronger than it was before. It feels more thick and substantial than before fin. However, I have no way to prove this and it could only be wishful thinking. 
> 
> Also, I just reordered fin from inHouse pharmacy and it should come any day now. I live in the northeast US, and we have been having a very cold winter. I am worried the effect that fin sitting out in the cold in the mailbox could have on it. Could freezing diminish the effectiveness of fin?


 naw man the cold wont do anything to it....extreme hear i could be a tad worried but not cold

this is a pretty frequent response for fin, if your assessment is correct...hairline taking hits, rest of hair getting thick

nothign has stopped my hairline from retreating since i started fighting my loss, but since fin/dut (was on fin for 5 months then dropped and went to dut) i think ive gained some thickness and my hair is definitely darker

----------


## akai

> It took me 9 months to start to see results and had best results at a 18 months. Hold in there it takes time.


 This.

----------


## burtandernie

Sensitivity to androgens is the top issue, but I still think testosterone has some role in the front for hair. I am just really curious to see how something like CB or a stronger AA that works at receptors works for MPB compared to what we have now. I wonder how much better it works in the front I hope they test it specifically for the temples and front.

----------


## Dan26

> Sensitivity to androgens is the top issue, but I still think testosterone has some role in the front for hair. I am just really curious to see how something like CB or a stronger AA that works at receptors works for MPB compared to what we have now. I wonder how much better it works in the front I hope they test it specifically for the temples and front.


 thats why ultimate AA regimen right now is dut and RU (blocks T and DHT)...

It is more potent than CB btw, but CB also helps with inflammation.

----------


## ccmethinning

7 months in. No changes for better or worse really.

----------


## SolarPowered Man

> 7 months in. No changes for better or worse really.


 I tried fin twice. Slowed down or halted hairloss at best. Now I'm on dut, 5 to 6 months in and started to get comments about my hair regrowth  :Smile:

----------


## ccmethinning

Hello guys,

I forgot to update at the end of March.

My hairline and temples points in particular continue to get hit. I also think I have increased miniaturization on my hairline. It's the situation when I go to pull back my forelock and I can't "grab" all the hair and some of it flops back forward because it is too short to grab in the very front (every guy experiencing hair loss knows what I'm talking about). 

Although I must mention that it is still slow. It's not like my hairline has been radically "wrecked," or anything by fin.

So 8.5 months in my hairline and temples are definitely worse than when I started last August. I don't think there has been any perceptible change to my crown, good or bad. 

I also continue to have no sides.

----------


## jason1001

How are things going now? 
I got fin just for my hairline as it is maturing.  A tad.

----------


## Plan C

> Hello guys,
> 
> I forgot to update at the end of March.
> 
> My hairline and temples points in particular continue to get hit. I also think I have increased miniaturization on my hairline. It's the situation when I go to pull back my forelock and I can't "grab" all the hair and some of it flops back forward because it is too short to grab in the very front (every guy experiencing hair loss knows what I'm talking about). 
> 
> Although I must mention that it is still slow. It's not like my hairline has been radically "wrecked," or anything by fin.
> 
> So 8.5 months in my hairline and temples are definitely worse than when I started last August. I don't think there has been any perceptible change to my crown, good or bad. 
> ...


 I am in a very similar position to you. I've been taking 1.25mg Proscar daily for 6 months and have had no success.

I initially shedded when I started taking it but this might be because I switched from Rogaine solution to foam at the same time.

My hairline has continued to slowly recede and hairs on my hairline and temples appear to be miniaturizing. 

I am 19 and, by 21, my father had lost a significant amount of hair. I'm not sure if you're in the same position. In my opinion, fin isn't strong enough to effectively stave off hairloss for me. I'm considering buying dut and using it once or twice a week alongside fin. I should probably get a blood test first to test my DHT levels but I'm not sure how to do this in the UK.

----------


## jason1001

Ihave a slightly receded hairline maybe nw2 lose about 5 hairs a day, can run my hand through my hair and not lose anything etc

So ive started taking fin as a precaution,  1 month in.

Ill tell you guys if it makes my hairline worse like so many others have said.

----------


## Bren79

Yes, the visible result could be seen after 3 months of treatment or even more, it is all individual. May I ask you, why haven't you continued your treatment with 1mg Finpecia, but switched to 1.25mg Fincar?

----------


## ccmethinning

> Yes, the visible result could be seen after 3 months of treatment or even more, it is all individual. May I ask you, why haven't you continued your treatment with 1mg Finpecia, but switched to 1.25mg Fincar?


 Mainly because 1.25mg fincar is much less expensive than 1mg finpecia.

----------


## ccmethinning

I know i updated 2 weeks ago after forgetting to at the end of March. I'll get back on track now, so it has been 9 months now. No notable changes from 2 weeks ago. Although I feel like my chronic dandruff (had since about 13 or 14 years old [22yo now]) may be getting a tad worse. 

I'm hoping to see my hairline hopefully stabilize around the 1 year mark.

----------


## Plan C

> I know i updated 2 weeks ago after forgetting to at the end of March. I'll get back on track now, so it has been 9 months now. No notable changes from 2 weeks ago. Although I feel like my chronic dandruff (had since about 13 or 14 years old [22yo now]) may be getting a tad worse. 
> 
> I'm hoping to see my hairline hopefully stabilize around the 1 year mark.


 One way you could check to see if fin is working would be to get a blood test. That's what a lot of people have told me anyway.

----------


## ccmethinning

Ugh. Looking in the mirror today my hairline and forelock is definitely getting worse 9 months in.

----------


## Plan C

> Ugh. Looking in the mirror today my hairline and forelock is definitely getting worse 9 months in.


 I'm in the same boat as you (6 months on fin) and my hairline is continuing to take a battering. I'm considering switching to dut or beginning to use RU.

----------


## ccmethinning

> I'm in the same boat as you (6 months on fin) and my hairline is continuing to take a battering. I'm considering switching to dut or beginning to use RU.


 Ya i think I will give it 3 more months to make it a year and see where I'm at. If it continues to get worse I will probably go the dut route.

----------


## jackk

Dudes, I've been on Fin for 2 years, 5 months and seen absolutely no difference or even shedding phases.  I'd be really interested to know how many people are 'poor responders', get no benefits from Fin, but stay on it for years anyway because they're scared of coming off it...

Btw, sorry to cross-post (I just posted this same thing in another thread), but think it's more relevant here.  :Smile:

----------


## ccmethinning

10 months. Hairline just keeps getting worse.

----------


## Illuminated

> 10 months. Hairline just keeps getting worse.


 I think if you really have been getting worse you should start dut.

It takes 12-18 months to see changes though.

----------


## ccmethinning

11 months. No notable changes from a month ago, except maybe a little more loss at the temple points.

----------


## thinninghair

I am 5 months in on fin...nothing for me, just accelerated hair loss.

F this.

More annoyed that the hair that I have is not staying put....thats the killer. Now I am not sure if a HT is worth it, if i am just going to lose the hair anyways

----------


## TotallyScrewed

I would kill to have fin "do nothing." My hair is still rapidly thinning (each strand is thinner every day). Consider yourself lucky.

----------


## TotallyScrewed

Did it immediately stop your miniaturization though? Or are you saying that continued until finally reversing..?

----------


## RobertoMcGurk

I think it does not suits to you, you must try some other technique or consult to dermatologist, Well fin i mg is used to treat male pattern baldness to prevent and reverse the hair loss process.

----------


## burtandernie

> thats why ultimate AA regimen right now is dut and RU (blocks T and DHT)...
> 
> It is more potent than CB btw, but CB also helps with inflammation.


 I dont know where this kind of info comes from because RU was never fully studied and CB is in like phase 2 I think just for acne. So I mean where people get this kind of info I have no idea do they just make it up? I dont know where you even legitimately would get these chemicals or ever know there pure to even begin to figure all this out.
If RU was studied well in humans and sold in the US from a reputable and regulated supplier that might be a starting point, but I dont know any such place. Even having RU doesnt mean it only acts locally.

----------


## Jazz1

3 yeas on fin I'm doing great, maybe try 2mg fin, 1mg morning and 1mg night worked for a guy on hairlosshelp.

----------


## J_B_Davis

You might not be a responder, but it does seem that some people do better on higher doses than others. If you’ve tolerated the 1mg well, see if your doctor will prescribe 2mgs like Jazz1 suggested and see if things improve.

----------


## J_B_Davis

.

----------


## doponea

a year if you dont notice anything something is wrong

----------


## ccmethinning

13.5 months. I can say that since I have started I have most certainly lost ground on my hairline. I will continue fin though because I have no other choice.

----------


## Plan C

> 13.5 months. I can say that since I have started I have most certainly lost ground on my hairline. I will continue fin though because I have no other choice.


 I posted 5 months ago in this thread, discussing how I too was having no luck with fin. The difference is, I quickly swapped fin for dut and RU. The two of them are definitely producing superior results with regard to my hairline than fin did.

I'm afraid that on a lot of these forums, the answer you'll receive if you're not getting ideal results is 'give it time'. You've given it time and your hairline has suffered as a result. I wasn't willing to take that risk and immediately strengthened my regime. I'm not saying it's your fault that this has happened, rather that the 'give it time' response that is frequently thrown around is not always suitable. If you've got aggressive hairloss, you can't afford to sit back and hope for results.

----------


## ccmethinning

I really might start dut. Not sure if I want Dutas, Duprost, or Dutagen from inhouse. 

I will give it a couple more months with the fin I just bought, and if I don't see any changes, dut it is for me. 

Did you notice any additional shedding when you switched from fin to dut?

----------


## mitchsmith

There are many different types of baldness, and they have different causes, and are (or are not) treatable in different ways. To determine why you're going bald, you can begin by doing a little internet research, but you may also want to see a doctor.

----------


## SolarPowered Man

> I really might start dut. Not sure if I want Dutas, Duprost, or Dutagen from inhouse. 
> 
> I will give it a couple more months with the fin I just bought, and if I don't see any changes, dut it is for me. 
> 
> Did you notice any additional shedding when you switched from fin to dut?


 I've tried dutas and duprost. Dutas is a better responer for me. I'll be going back to dutas once my duprost is finished.

----------

